# ventilate an attic with additions?



## shockingsi (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok, so I moved into my house two years ago. It already had a finished attic space, with marginal insulation, funky wiring, and sagging wallboards. I 

I ripped everything off, down to the studs, put in can lights, wired, etc. My question is now, what to do about ventilation?

There is a ridge vent, but my house has no overhangs, and no soffits, so I don't know what the vent is doing? If anything? 

To further complicate things, a previous owner built an addition on both sides of the attic room. So even if there used to be some sort of soffitt system there isn't now. They didn't take the old sheathing off, so when you look into the attic from the room, you see the roof as it used to be. Its only when you peek around the sides that you can see the rest of the attic. Any ideas? I had looked into the edge vent system, and that seems like it would work the best, but again,the air is blocked on both sides of the attic by the old sheathing. Any ideas? Maybe they are hiding behind the gutters?


I have included some pictures to help out. 

First pic is an illustration showing orientation of house, and additions.

Second and third are showing south side, with the slanted roof addition, which was done to bump the wall out in the living room. Note how there really isn't any way to get into the extended attic.

Third and Fourth show the north end, where they built another extension. This one has more of a gap between the two. It also has four vent caps on the top, but again, no soffits that I can find.


----------

